# board cupped in a glue up panel



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

I glued up some 1"x6" yellow pine boards to make a headboard for a full size bed. The panel is 54"L x 30" tall and right in the middle a board cupped too much to be worked out. I know I could cut it out and replace it, except this was full 1" sawmill lumber that was kiln dried, jointed and planed. It would take weeks to get another board:thumbdown::thumbdown:.
Soo, I'm wondering if the concave side could be dampened clamped down and straightened out some.I have a long tenon on the headboard and mortise in the posts so that will take some cup out I just want to take out as much as possible before hand as this is scheduled to go out at the end of the week.
For future reference,what if any thing can be done to prevent cupping after glue up?
Thanks in advance
Rick


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Rick C. said:


> Soo, I'm wondering if the concave side could be dampened clamped down and straightened out some.
> For future reference,what if any thing can be done to prevent cupping after glue up?
> Thanks in advance
> Rick


 
If you wet the concave side it will probably un cup, but it probably will recup once dry again.

Machining your lumber a lil oversized and letting it acclimate to your shop for a few days will usually show any problem boards that would need re doing or eliminated.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

I tend to agree, if it was OK when you started, but cupped after gluing, I doubt it can be restored.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

I made a 36" x 48" sign for a customer made out of 2x4 redwood laminated together. The background was to be sandblasted leaving the raised letters & it cupped after glue up. I cut some saw kerfs on the back side & pored glue into the kerfs & clamped cauls to flatten it out. It bowed really bad after releasing the clamps after a couple of days so I thought it was ruined & put it in the corner. About 2 weeks later I went to move the sign & after the glue cured It flattened out. Gave it to the customer & he hung it up. 

You could try it. At this point you have nothing to loose. If it doesn't work for you you'll be remaking it anyway.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had boards cup after glue up too. My resolution was to rip the cupped board down the middle, joint the newly exposed edges square and glue them together. This will make the cupping negligable and if you want you can sand most of it out.


----------

